# help me 6 inch red is dying infront of me!



## Joga Bonito

he was fine, i just whent to the bathroom and my mom is screaming at me that he was dying and now i dont know what to do, he is floting all over the tank, what should i do

View attachment 53735

View attachment 53736

View attachment 53737

View attachment 53738

View attachment 53739

View attachment 53740

View attachment 53742

View attachment 53743


----------



## Joga Bonito

help!


----------



## icedizzle

are his gills moving... he might have died


----------



## Joga Bonito

YES THEY ARE, HE IS GOING UP AND DOWN


----------



## icedizzle

did you do anything to the tank recently? Water changes... etc


----------



## icedizzle

if he is being pushed around by a power head you should shut it off


----------



## Joga Bonito

DID, SHOULD I ADD SALT?


----------



## icedizzle

I personally haven't used salt before... so in this case i'm not sure...


----------



## Joga Bonito

icedizzle said:


> did you do anything to the tank recently? Water changes... etc
> [snapback]943604[/snapback]​


he was fine, i just whent to the bathroom and when i came out he was floting around, my other 2 reds are okay


----------



## icedizzle

how old is he? I'm really lost here, it could be a defect in the piranah... like a stroke or something...

Can you think of anything you may have done?


----------



## Joga Bonito

icedizzle said:


> how old is he? I'm really lost here, it could be a defect in the piranah... like a stroke or something...
> 
> Can you think of anything you may have done?
> [snapback]943616[/snapback]​










hes only 6 inches, so i guess 6 months old, i havent done anything to the tank.
he is now at the bottom, still breathing but not moving


----------



## Joga Bonito




----------



## icedizzle

well old age is ruled out...

What are your parameters at?


----------



## Joga Bonito

OMG! my 2" Green Spotted Puffer is missing could that be the cause that my red is dying?


----------



## mark_jackson

Bits of Your 2" Green Spotted Puffer could have had got logged somewere in your piranhas digestive track or maybe it had desease? Just my opinion.


----------



## Joga Bonito

my red is still a live but he is swiming up-side down and is doing back-flips


----------



## DonH

henry 79 said:


> OMG! my 2" Green Spotted Puffer is missing could that be the cause that my red is dying?
> [snapback]943663[/snapback]​


There lies your answer... Puffers have poison as a defense mechanism. There's really nothing you can do but hope it makes it through. Sorry...


----------



## werdna

that is prabobly what happened man my uncle had that happen to his piranha


----------



## traumatic

sucks man,

you have fish in there that shouldn't be w/ piranhas in that tank at all.
I'm surprised at you henry I thought you knew better.


----------



## Scrap5000

I was gona say maybe your mom offed him...
Did he make it?


----------



## Joga Bonito

he, is still alive but not well


----------



## Handikapped

like they said the puffer is not a good choice of a tank mate at all......just hope for the best good luck would be a shame to lose him to such a careless mistake


----------



## cooldudectd

Any updates yet???? Did he make it through?


----------



## Joga Bonito

cooldudectd said:


> Any updates yet???? Did he make it through?
> [snapback]945422[/snapback]​


day 3 and still alive but not well, should i feed him?


----------



## redbelly93

henry 79 said:


> cooldudectd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates yet???? Did he make it through?
> [snapback]945422[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> day 3 and still alive but not well, should i feed him?
> [snapback]945600[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You could try to see if hell eat. If he does that is a good sign. hope fully he can live through the poisoning. I have a buddy who fed a red a bullhead that stung his redbelly in the mouth and it lived. the head of the fish swelled up huge first though.


----------



## Joga Bonito

his color has changed to all black, but i mean really black, what could that be?


----------



## RedBelly Dom

try a water change. check the ammonia and ph and all that stuff. HOw long have you had him for, he might be dead from old age.


----------



## hiphopn

RedBelly Dom said:


> try a water change. check the ammonia and ph and all that stuff. HOw long have you had him for, he might be dead from old age.
> [snapback]945716[/snapback]​


it would have been nice if you had read the whole thread before posting


----------



## Joga Bonito

RedBelly Dom said:


> try a water change. check the ammonia and ph and all that stuff. HOw long have you had him for, he might be dead from old age.
> [snapback]945716[/snapback]​


he is only 6 inches.. so he only 6 months old i guess, my water is good, and he is not dead


----------



## acestro

henry 79 said:


> RedBelly Dom said:
> 
> 
> 
> try a water change. check the ammonia and ph and all that stuff. HOw long have you had him for, he might be dead from old age.
> [snapback]945716[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> he is only 6 inches.. so he only 6 months old i guess, my water is good, and he is not dead
> [snapback]945729[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Well, the toxin in puffers is an ingredient used by voodoo folk (keep with me on this...). They think people come back from the dead when in fact the toxin made them slow down and appear dead (almost no heartbeat). These people come back, maybe you can have your own 'zombie' piranha. The 2 problems I see are too much toxin or other fish causing trouble when the fish is helpless.


----------



## Joga Bonito

but, when will he die? should i kill him, or should i just wait and see if he makes it?


----------



## Scrap5000

acestro said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedBelly Dom said:
> 
> 
> 
> try a water change. check the ammonia and ph and all that stuff. HOw long have you had him for, he might be dead from old age.
> [snapback]945716[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> he is only 6 inches.. so he only 6 months old i guess, my water is good, and he is not dead
> [snapback]945729[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the toxin in puffers is an ingredient used by voodoo folk (keep with me on this...). They think people come back from the dead when in fact the toxin made them slow down and appear dead (almost no heartbeat). These people come back, maybe you can have your own 'zombie' piranha. The 2 problems I see are too much toxin or other fish causing trouble when the fish is helpless.
> [snapback]946319[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Word, I saw that on the Discovery Channel, very cool. 
Even cooler: Zombie Piranha! Make your own movies: Night of the Living Dead Piranha! Hahahah, that would be awesome if he began to decompose, but still alive, and would only eat other living piranhas from now on. LOL. I know that's not what the poison does and it's just a movie & all that jazz, but it's still funny as hell to think about it....


----------



## acestro

..........BRAINS.............

...........BRAINS...........

................BRAINS!!!!................

but seriously, a zombie piranha would be one of a kind!


----------



## acestro

henry 79 said:


> but, when will he die? should i kill him, or should i just wait and see if he makes it?
> [snapback]946362[/snapback]​


Definitely wait and see. Just dont let other fish pick on him in his weak state.

By the way, I bet he'll never eat a puffer again!!!


----------



## sharpteeth

he dead yet?


----------



## Joga Bonito

day 4 and he is still alive, i say he is 75% better than yesterday, he is now swiming and picking on the oscar and exo.

pics
View attachment 53957

View attachment 53958


----------



## cooldudectd

Damn, he DID get dark like you said.


----------



## Joga Bonito

he sure did


----------



## heffer2028

henry 79 said:


> he sure did
> [snapback]947024[/snapback]​


hes pretty tuff


----------



## Joga Bonito

yes he is!


----------



## Joga Bonito

he is way better now, he is eating like before, should i put him back with the other 2 reds or not? if yes should i just get him with my net and dump him in, or should i put him in a bag and let him get acclimated?


----------



## BigChuckP

He almost just died! i think you should wait a while


----------



## mattd46612

Ha, gotta love Ps toughness. Major DOH on puttin a poisoness fish with a group of fish that eat anything in their path. Awesome that its doin well again though.


----------



## Joga Bonito

i put him back in his old tank and he is doing well, he is the biggest one i have the other two are like 4 inches


----------



## cmsCheerFish

lucky man. Careful. I bet you never put another puffer in there again.


----------



## acestro

What a crazy story. Good luck with him!


----------



## pyrokingbrand

Wow, when I saw those pics of him doin backlfips I was totally sold on him being a gonner. He was probably trippin on the poison, and thats why he was flippin around, lol. Totally wild story man. Im happy hes OK, and good luck


----------



## sprfunk

I dont know how you did it, I call what he was is a death roll. Nicce looking fish. the only thing that might make him dark other then the poisin is beaing in mating seasion. Could be.


----------



## Malok

i just read the thread that was funny as sh*t w/ a good ending


----------



## aggression

you need melaphix


----------



## AKSkirmish

dont ya think we are kinda beating a dead horse here everyone-Look at the dates at least!!!


----------

